

It is a Sad and Beautiful World - hyperlexic
http://www.hyperlexic.com/it-is-a-sad-and-beautiful-world/
I am spending my life writing user manuals for  products that don't exist. They might exist someday. But is this my fate?
======
davidw
+1 for the 'Down by Law' quote, but the rest of it seems fairly similar to a
lot of other content in the same vein.

